

Ask HN: How to find good beta users - svnee

Dear HN,
I developed an app that uses substantial computing ressources and thus I cannot afford to simply have an open, yes not even a closed beta in the common sense of the word. Nonetheless I'm looking for some users that would take the app out for a ride without breaking the bank.<p>So my question to you is, how do you find quality beta users without the need to prescreen a large quantity? (That would be impossible as I'm a single dev)
======
shankar1221989
Anything that is closed but looks exciting makes people apply for it. Having a
private beta for which users have to apply might help. Once you have a list,
you can identify people from the applicants.

------
slyv
HN is actually a great resource for this.

I would suggest expanding on your OP here with some details about the app,
perhaps I might be interested :P

~~~
svnee
It's an app about measuring the virality of your content in social networks.
For more details you can contact me at sven.clement@gmail.com ;)

------
nreece
Also try <http://betali.st> and <http://startupli.st>

------
27182818284
I've had good results with FeedbackArmy

